# Do you watch Anime?



## Vincent T (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you watch Anime? If so, post which is your favorite. xD

Naruto or Bleach for me.


----------



## Advi (Feb 19, 2009)

I like how "No" is the only answer.


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 19, 2009)

dragonball
naruto shippuden or however you spell it


----------



## Vincent T (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to add the poll. Should work now.


----------



## Smatchmo (Feb 19, 2009)

Akira, Spring & Chaos
I like the movies much more than the serial shows. I have trouble getting into most of 'em.

I _*loved*_ Lupin the 3rd & Case Closed, though...


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I watch all kinds of different anime.Many just suck so it's hard to find those few good ones.

Bleach is my favorite though.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't watch ongoing series. They are boring and filler.

Of course so are a lot of short series, but still.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 19, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> Akira, Spring & Chaos
> I like the movies much more than the serial shows. I have trouble getting into most of 'em.
> 
> I _*loved*_ Lupin the 3rd & Case Closed, though...



Ditto on the Lupin and Case Closed part, I did saw someone upload future episodes of Lupin the 3rd, maybe I should see more of them later on.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 19, 2009)

I prefer mecha anime over the rest, however there are non-mecha anime I like. 

None of that Shounen Jump crap.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Right now I watch Hokuto No Ken, and Ghost In the Shell SAC 1&2. I really don't like much anime lately though. Much prefer the 80's, early 90's stuff.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Naruto
Casshern Sins


----------



## jargus (Feb 19, 2009)

I like animation of all sorts, including anime. There aren't any that have my interest right now though.


----------



## tempBOT (Feb 19, 2009)

*does not compute with anime*

(No)


----------



## suppachipmunk (Feb 19, 2009)

Yea, currently watching the naruto shippuuden series.  just started last night after finishing the regular naruto series.

also, Dragon ball z, samurai x, and quite a few others.  

none of the weird stuff and none of the gundam stuff either. I cant watch the gundam stuff.


----------



## Digeman (Feb 19, 2009)

Yea, One piece is my favorite by far. But Eureka Seven is an awesome animé too. 

Mostly though i read manga, like fullmetal alchemist and GTO


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 19, 2009)

I just finished watching Black Cat. I'm up-to-date in Bleach and I still gotta catch up in Naruto. Someone should have made a manga section too.


----------



## em2241992 (Feb 19, 2009)

I read manga more, but I watch Bleach, DBZ, and a few subbed ones, but manga is better, read a ton of those.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes

Currently Watching

Gundam 00, Yu-Gi-Oh 5ds, Fresh Pretty Cure, Asu no Yoichi, and various Dengeki G, Bunko, and anything else related to Dengeki magazine that is anime


----------



## alex (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, but I don't really like action ones. They bore me to death. I like comedy(And I'm going to say this next one like a man)and romance...(some)

Yeah, but action ones usually are weak on a storyline to me, they fight too much, and it gets boring, not worth watching over.

Ones I'm currently watching: CLANNAD ~After Story~, Gurren Laggan(because everyone says it's so good), Shugo Chara!(was looking for anything, and I liked the beginning, I'll eventually watch more), Karin(Chibi Vampire is the US manga name). And once I get around to it: Loveless, Rozen Maiden, Death Note, and maybe Strike Witches. :\


----------



## Diablo1123 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't watch them much as my internet is too slow, but if one looks good enough I'd watch it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 19, 2009)

FLCL FTW! \o/


----------



## Midna (Feb 19, 2009)

*Barf* Anime makes me sick. I wish I could go back in time and kill whoever made the first anime comic. *Prepares self for flames*


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm not a big anime person.  I really really liked Death Note.  I also enjoyed Berserk (aside from the last few epis), and to a degree Fate/Stay Nite.  I believe that is all the ones that I have watched.  Oh yeah, and I saw the last few episodes of Full Metal Alchemist.

I'm not super into it, but I'm not entirely against it either.  I do, however detest super otaku anime fanboys/fangirls that wished they lived in Japan and eat and sleep Japanese culture, but then again, who doesn't?


----------



## hova1 (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm not a big follower of anime but i watched the usual suspects like Bebop, EVA, Death Note, Akira. right now i'm following Casshern: SINS.


----------



## X D D X (Feb 19, 2009)

Hell Yeah, i watch it as much as i can (1 Episode a day due to Limited bandwith 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Right now i'm watching Bleach, 1 more Episode till current. Have been watching only bleach for about 3 months.


----------



## Fafnir (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, but it depends. Right now, I'm watching GunXSword, Soul Eater, and Darker Then Black.


----------



## Raika (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes... Occasionally.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Feb 19, 2009)

No Bit too weird for me


----------



## ctkxtreme (Feb 19, 2009)

I treat anime like I would with any cartoon or live show, by going at my own pace and watching recommended stuff (and ignoring the fanbase, which helps me tremendously).


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 19, 2009)

I've seen the DBZ series, 3 times now I think lol.
Atm, I'm watching bleach (so, waiting for the next ep every week).

First I also watched Naruto, but it just sucks.
I tried.. What's the name again.. Soul Eater?
But didn't really enjoy it..
Same for One Piece.


----------



## Domination (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes sometimes when there are better ones.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Clannad series, Kanon 2006, Air, ToHeart and ToHeart2, Elfen Lied, Please Twins, Lucky Star, Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne, Rec, Myself; Yourself, Pretty Cure series, Younger Sister Juice (Hentai), Akeneiro ni Somarusaka (favorite), Yamamoto Yohko, Allison & Lilli, Kanokon, Puchipuri Yuushi, Rosario+Vampire series, Cocotto Sister, Weeding Peach, Canvass 2,  and stuff like those with cute girls. lol

Have you watched the anime I watched? PM me if you saw them.


----------



## Dark (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Code geass season 1 and 2, death note, naruto and bleach


----------



## satopunch89 (Feb 19, 2009)

Naruto! And The Abridged Version!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I don't. Every anime I've watched just seemed really... childish. I get the feeling that I'm watching something that's made for 10 year old boys. It's not that I want to be tough or something, I just don't get it. For games it's a completely different matter (anime cutscenes are usually quite nice), but as a TV series or movie, I just don't get it.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 19, 2009)

Only the dragonball series (including z, gt) since that's like the best anime show ever. I've watched them like 20 times. It's that good. Other than that, anime sucks.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 19, 2009)

clubecgr said:
			
		

> I like Clannad series, Kanon 2006, Air, ToHeart and ToHeart2, Elfen Lied, Please Twins, Lucky Star, Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne, Rec, Myself; Yourself, Pretty Cure series, Younger Sister Juice (Hentai), Akeneiro ni Somarusaka (favorite), Yamamoto Yohko, Allison & Lilli, Kanokon, Puchipuri Yuushi, Rosario+Vampire series, Cocotto Sister, Weeding Peach, Canvass 2,  and stuff like those with cute girls. lol
> 
> Have you watched the anime I watched? PM me if you saw them.



I like the more cuter anime myself and if you aren't watching Fresh Pretty Cure please start since it's the new 6th season.  I also recommend Sister Princess if you haven't watched it.  Nice to see another Pretty Cure fan by the way.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 19, 2009)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> No, I don't. Every anime I've watched just seemed really... childish. I get the feeling that I'm watching something that's made for 10 year old boys. It's not that I want to be tough or something, I just don't get it. For games it's a completely different matter (anime cutscenes are usually quite nice), but as a TV series or movie, I just don't get it.
> 
> Try Death Note.
> 
> ...



FUCK YES MECHA.

I watch quite a few anime series and plowing through as many as I can atm because of the holidays. Currently I'm watching;

- Gantz
- Gundam 08th MS team
- Michiko To Hatchin
- GaoGaiGar
- Gundam Seed
- D.Gray Man
- Neon Genesis Evangelion

I've also started reading some more manga and I've caught up completely with the Eyeshield 21 manga and I'm currently working my way through Prince Of Tennis. Once I finish these Shonen Jump series I might get started on more serious manga.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 19, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden FTW! 

-I used to watch Pokemon, Digimon, card captors, yu gi oh and now I watch Naruto.
I been watching it for about 11 years, since I was about 4 when I got into pokemanz, the games are still awesomesauce


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 19, 2009)

clubecgr said:
			
		

> I like Clannad series, Kanon 2006, Air, ToHeart and ToHeart2, Elfen Lied, Please Twins, Lucky Star, Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne, Rec, Myself; Yourself, Pretty Cure series, *Younger Sister Juice (Hentai)*, Akeneiro ni Somarusaka (favorite), Yamamoto Yohko, Allison & Lilli, Kanokon, Puchipuri Yuushi, Rosario+Vampire series, Cocotto Sister, Weeding Peach, Canvass 2,  and stuff like those with cute girls. lol
> 
> Have you watched the anime I watched? PM me if you saw them.


Anejiru Juice! Good shit. 


xcalibur, make sure you watch FINAL (OVA) when you're done. Epic levels are on par with Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 19, 2009)

I love animation. Unfortunately after watching roughly 6 anime series I discovered that I'd seen the plots to about 70% of the anime out there, watching the same plotlines, injokes and scenarios with new characters painted on top just got boring. But when you find a good one that does something a little different, it's awesome.

Last one I watched was about a year ago*, Honey and Clover, about a group of students, their time at university and figuring out what they were going to do with their lives, very topical at the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (and it made me cry!)

I was never a fan of the all-action-no-plot Manga movies (the kind that Manga Entertainment license over here).

(* Okay I lie, technically I had a subtitled Yu-Gi-Oh binge last month but that doesn't count)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to. Saint Seiya and Dragon Ball, mostly. I used to watch Captain Tsubatsa and Sailor Moon from time to time when I was a kid. I can't stand anime nowadays.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Feb 20, 2009)

YES!!! anime rocks. the animes i watch are... (with scores 1011 best/1 worst)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya...11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the Best anime ever watch it if you can!!  comedy
FLCL...10 comedy
DeathNote...8 Suspence/mystery
Naruto...7...near the end with fillers...3 action
Soul Eater...8 action
Bleach...9 action
DragonBall and DragonballZ...7....DragonBallGT...5 action
Shuffle!...9 comedy/with some harem
Code Geass season 1 + 2...8 mecha
Ninja Nonsense...9:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































 comedy  GO!! Sasuke Army Attack!!














































Read Or Die the TV(aka R.O.D. the TV)...9 action
Read Or Die the OVA(aka R.O.D. the TV)...9 action
Gurren Laggen...Want to watch but haven't yet ???                       P.S. this site is funny http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Laws_of_Anime_Physics warning  look up                                                                                           animes you like at your own risk
He Is My Master...8 comedy/with some harem
Pokemon...1...the game is better about a 6
Yu-Gi-Oh,Yu-Gi-Oh GX, Yu-Gi-Oh 5Ds...6
and many others


----------



## War (Feb 20, 2009)

Same as Linki, I prefer not to watch on-going anime because they're filled with fillers and are boring as hell. (I'm talking to you Naruto, One Piece, Bleach)


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to watch anime, not right now (too busy). I'm an avid One Piece fan.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 20, 2009)

I dropped anime in favor of video games, and I am loving it.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I like the more cuter anime myself and if you aren't watching Fresh Pretty Cure please start since it's the new 6th season. I also recommend Sister Princess if you haven't watched it. Nice to see another Pretty Cure fan by the way.



I only watched the movie version. I like the first two seasons but havent watched them. I first played the game then searched for the anime. didnt knew it was an anime itself


----------



## Speedy321 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pokemon is my fav.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

I read manga, I'm pretty sure that's the same thing...


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm adding SISTER PRINCESS and SISTER PRINCESS REPURE to my list thanks for the tip and for telling me to watch it. Im not a fan of Repure for now as Im currently watching watching it, the first episode. I really love the first season, really touched my heart and I wish I have 12 sisters and we are rich. lol


----------



## sportscarmadman (Dec 4, 2009)

Yer only dragon ball kai im not a huge anime watcher


----------



## luke_c (Dec 4, 2009)

I like most Anime's, haven't found one out of about 50 that i haven't liked yet, at the moment i'm into Kai, Darker than Black: Ryuusei No Gemini, Shippuden and Full Metal Alchamist: Brotherhood.


----------



## casidepro (Dec 6, 2009)

One Piece Rocks!


----------



## Splych (Dec 6, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> I dropped anime in favor of video games, and I am loving it.


I can mix the two of them to give them both time ;P


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 6, 2009)

I love watching anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd read manga more if I had the time or a website that I find has a good format to read it online but I haven't been bothered to search


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 6, 2009)

i like DBZ,some naruto episodes(including shippuden) ,one piece, yuyu hakusho,cyborg009,death note, and thats pretty much it.

can anyone recommend any good anime to watch or read?


----------



## pitman (Dec 6, 2009)

If it ain't obvious from my sig...


----------



## Cyan (Dec 6, 2009)

that's a bump from an almost 1 year topic, but anyway now it's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm watching a lot of anime.

here what I have (not fully fully complete, missing older ones)
http://anidb.net/perl-bin/animedb.pl?show=...&pass=guest
near 800Gb, 240 anime series.

currently watching :
Bleach, Cross game, Eve no Jikan, Fairy Tail, Fullmetal Alchemist (new one), Hiatari Ryoukou, Kobato, One piece.

Waiting for :
Higashi no Eden, Major (waiting for season 6 in april yeah !), Tsubasa Chronicle, XxXHolic


I like experimental anime creators and editors.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

Absolutely not. You'll find me a devout anti-anime person. I think it's cheesy, unexciting, and bleak.


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 6, 2009)

Hellz Yeah!

One Piece!!!


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I think it's cheesy, unexciting, and bleak.


Is that an informed opinion or just random baseless blather?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's an opinion. I can't really base any facts on it, it's just the way I feel. It's like saying I like the color red. I can't say red is good for any reason, I just say it because I like red. If anyone watches anime I won't say their tasteless, I just feel it's pretty crappy for me.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's like saying I like the color red. I can't say red is good for any reason, I just say it because I like red.


Not really. You _have_ seen the color red, but you've never watched an anime.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen anime. Not a lot, but I've seen it. I'm not going to watch hundreds of episodes to judge whether or not I like it if I don't like it for the first few.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You find anime cheesy, unexciting and offering little or no hope? Ha ha ha do you even know what bleak means or are you just trying to sound smart?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha do you even know what opinion means or are you just trying to sound smart? Just because I find it terrible doesn't mean it is terrible. I find it bleak personally. You may find it exciting, but I don't. I find it bleak.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> EvanUnisil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I've seen anime. Not a lot, but I've seen it.


See, that's like saying "I've seen movies. Not a lot, but I've seen them." You're disregarding the genre, the director, the script, the plot, in fact, you're disregarding everything but the vague blanket term covering the entire form, and you're judging the entire industry based on half an episode of DBZ and five minutes of Naruto. It's like judging the entire American cinematography based on watching "Jumper" and five minutes of "Twilight."


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 6, 2009)

This coffee is bleak.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> This coffee is bleak.


This coffee is hopeless?


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> EvanUnisil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I meant. I'm going to go watch a movie, not a comedy though because they're too bleak. My daughter is watching Sesame Street right now though... man it is _so_ bleak. Oh look! A bird outside. It has such a nice beak.


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 6, 2009)

never seen any anime, just regular cartoons (pink panther and that kind of stuff)...!!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 6, 2009)

I like your point of view Veho ^^

All have a different taste from one studio to another. There are the one witch release 1 anime per week (naruto, bleach, one piece etc.), and there are ones making better development in it.
I like studios doing not so famous anime, or new people doing test anime to find a job (Hoshi no koe, Cencoroll, etc.), but doing their best to do innovative animation.

I like studio "Studio 4C°" for this.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 6, 2009)

there are people out there who don't watch animes?? 
like to see fullmetal alchemist + brotherhood, it's a bit annoying that the episodes are't finished yet:.
so i've began to just read the manga


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I told you to stab yourself with nails constantly to see if it hurt, would you do it? I mean, anime doesn't hurt in that way, but I just dislike watching it. I'm not going to constantly watch it just to make sure I don't like it. If there's a show on I don't like, I'm not going to watch it to reassure that I don't like it. Plain and simple, anime is NOT something everyone likes, stop trying to make it seem like my opinion is a bad one because it isn't yours.

If you don't like rap music, do you listen to every single rap song that comes out to make sure you don't like it? No. Maybe I do make "broad generalizations" about anime, but most people do about any subject. I don't like horror movies, so I don't see many. I don't like J-Pop so I don't listen to it. If I play a crappy game, I'm not going to play it all the way through to reassure that it's crappy. I'm sure there's genres in anything that you don't like, and I doubt you'll constantly revisit that genre to say that you don't like it. Yet if you said something like "Well, I probably won't play this game since it's a RPG and I don't like RPG's", I'm not going to hassle your ass about you make "broad generalizations".

And for Christ's sake, will you just respect my opinion? If I wanted to troll here I would have posted like an ass. I would have said something along the lines of "lol anime fucking sux everyone who watches it is a loser its got shitty plot shitty characters shit shit shit". I said that *I think* it's this, this, and that. I didn't say it is. It shows that it's my opinion. I know people who watch anime. I have friends who watch anime. I don't like it, they do. I respect their opinion, they respect mine. Maybe you could lend some common courtesy now and then and accept the fact that not everyone sees eye-to-eye with you.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Dec 6, 2009)

I used to in my childhood and in my teenage years. Then I lost interest. I still like the classics, like Captain Tsubasa, Hokuto no Ken and others. I used to like Dragon Ball Z but now I can't stand it.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Anime is cool.


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're overreacting there a bit matey, just calm right down and remember to breathe. No one's disrespecting your opinion, I'm just poking fun at your thesaurus.

And personally I do listen to music I don't normally like because you never know what you  might find if you don't keep your mind open to new and different experiences.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> If I told you to stab yourself with nails constantly to see if it hurt, would you do it? (...) If there's a show on I don't like, I'm not going to watch it to reassure that I don't like it.
> 
> If you don't like *rap* music, do you listen to every single *rap* song that comes out to make sure you don't like it? (...) I don't like *horror* movies, so I don't see many. (...) If I play a crappy game, I'm not going to play it all the way through to reassure that it's crappy. I'm sure there's *genres that you don't like* in anything, and I doubt you'll constantly revisit *that genre* to say that you don't like it. That's just the thing. Anime is not one single show, a single series nor a single genre, so none of the examples you provided applies. Leave the genre out of them and see how much sense they make. You're overlooking (_denying_, actually) the fact there are genres and variations within anime as a medium. It's like saying "I don't like 50 Cent, that means all Western music is bad." If you don't like a crappy game, will you assume all games are bad? If you dislike Age of Empires, will you automatically assume you'd dislike Gears of War as well? If you dislike horror movies, will you assume all movies are bad? I'm not saying you have to watch an entire series to confirm that you don't like it. But would that stop you from watching a different series? Would you say "I don't like any form of serialized television", or would you just say "I don't like soap opera/forensics shows/sitcoms/whatever"? And to use your example, you're judging all building material based on nails. "I've stabbed myself with a nail, I don't have to do it again to know all building material is pointy and metal."
> 
> ...


None of which is even remotely true. It's like asking "Why do all movies have masked guys with chainsaws running around killing people?" "Why do all TV shows have to have witches and angels and demons and everyone's flinging magic and stopping time?" "Why can't they make a show about and elderly detective and his young partner solving crimes?" 

You can't have an opinion on something you've never seen and have no way of knowing what it's like. Saying all anime is the same is as wrong as saying all music is the same, so you can't extrapolate based on the few shows you've seen, from a single genre. You have an opinion on Dragon Ball Z and Pokemon, and I respect that opinion (hell, I don't like DBZ either), I would respect it even if you were to extend it to the entire (very specific) genre, but what you have for anime in general is baseless uninformed _bias_, stemming from assumptions that are horribly untrue, and all I can do about that is point at you and laugh. 

Do you understand that?


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, I watch tons of anime.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2009)

Guild, your problem is that you've been watching shit anime. Go watch Fist of the North Star, or Gurren Lagann or something, god damn.


----------



## Christopher8827 (Dec 7, 2009)

Anime girls are cool. ^.^


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 7, 2009)

I like Calvin & Hobbes. The guy never sold out.


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> I like Calvin & Hobbes. The guy never sold out.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anime
*originating in Japan*


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 7, 2009)

An internet discussion with two people who don't make spelling errors. 

F-ing awesome!!!


----------



## EvanUnisil (Dec 7, 2009)

Oooh _anime_? Anime is way too comfortable.

Although I have seen Soul Eater


----------



## Gore (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't watch it. Doesn't really interest me. 
Please don't yell at me.


----------



## BlazerRazor (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, I am currently watching the new sequel/second season to Darker than Black. I really enjoy this anime.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 7, 2009)

@Guild McCommunist :
You like movies, but not anime right ?
What in anime doesn't you like ? Is it because it's animated ?
If it's the fact it's animated, I understand your point of view.

Is there a compromise in that ? Like 3D CG (final fantasy spirit within, is a good compromise between realistic pictures and animated pictures)
or is it their story not suiting your taste ?

(sorry, there are a lot of questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

You said you don't like peoples with super power shooting energy out of their hands, but there are a lot more anime with normal people/country/story which are cool too.
In fact I do like them more than sci-fi, I like story where it's an every day story, being drama, comical, sports, historical, futuristic or even mixed genre (Hikaru no go).

I like Nodame Cantabile (even if it's based on comical situation), it's story about a japanese Orchestral conductor wishing to learn and practice in europe.
They even made it a real actor movie, because the story is real (they even engaged a real conductor).
It let discover of few real classical composer, and give the envy to listen to them.

The same for Nana (from Ai Yazawa), it's a manga, adapted in anime, adapted in movie. it's every day life story about a music group star becoming famous.

Or the many Ghibli story : Ocean waves, Mimi wo Sumaseba, Only yesterday
or again many Sports based anime : baseball, football, GRS, tennis, volleyball, etc

I really enjoy baseball based anime, like Touch (old), or Major (actually aired), where it's based on self development, combative spirit etc.

That's only examples from many existing realistic and cool people anime.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2009)

I love anime ^^ I watch it all the time with my boy friend


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to
Excel Saga.

I don't watch crap anime's
_Naruto_


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 7, 2009)

nothing can beat full metal alchemist and Code Geass
NARUTO IS OVERATED IN AMERICA BUT NOT JAPAN


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 7, 2009)

Whats with all the Naruto hate? Its not the best anime but I have seen a lot worse.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 7, 2009)

I enjoy good anime. A lot of it can be crappy or below quality.
Personally I enjoyed Ghost in the Shell and Ergo Proxy.


----------



## Jaems (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't watch much anime _series_ anymore.
I used to, and probably still would, but it seems like Japan's made some shitty ones and realized that they sell, so they made more.

I still enjoy anime film, except of course for the ones based on shitty series.

Honestly, the youngest anime series I remember I enjoyed was probably Desert Punk.
I've found that anime exceeding usually 26 episodes tend to lack quality, and suffer from huge cliches.

Of course, there are some exceptions. There is nothing particularly brilliant about Code Geass, Death Note, or Elfen Lied. They were mediocre, at best.


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been watching the commercially dubbed ones for a while.  Dragonball Z and Sailor Moon were my first two I think, not that I got much out of them when I was young (I don't remember the age exactly, probably somewhere from four to six).

I just started watching subed animes.  I downloaded the generic ones: Lucky Star, FLCL, and Rlfen Lied.  I also have the unofficial Touhou anime and some Miyazaki films (if those count) that I've yet to watch.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Do you understand that?


Apparently not.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 8, 2009)

i used to watch *a lot* of anime, last i updated my list it was hovering above 420 series. and that was awhile ago. 

newer seasons are coming with crap so these days i find myself rewatching my favourites Aria, Mushishi, YKK e.t.c though every once in awhile i drop on a new series, i enjoyed eden of the east quite a bit.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 8, 2009)

Anime to me is overrated, however...there are other unique anime out there like Imikumi (I didn't spell it right) and a few others.

We should have 'What genre of anime do you like?'


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 8, 2009)

Only the good ones when I feel like it.


----------



## masvill20 (Dec 8, 2009)

Just check this list to see if I watch anime or not  
	


I tend to watch anime that come from certain anime companies like Sunrise, Kyoto Animation, Madhouse, Production IG, and Bones. Usually these companies produce the best anime series out there, but they do tend to release mediocre ones once in a while. I generally like watching action (Gundam) and romance or slice of life (CLANNAD) shows. They tend to have more plot and character development than a lot of American TV shows. I also watch moe and comedy shows (Lucky Star and K-on!) because most of them are funny, not because they make me want to scream KAWAIIII into my laptop and "make *insert female lead here* my waifu" which gives a very negative impression of people who like watching anime.

As for anime I don't watch, I don't watch Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, or any anime that runs longer than 50 episodes (except maybe Fullmetal Alchemist). They have no conclusion, a battle takes 2-10 episodes long just to charge up, and they're the epitome of cliches and unstable power levels (Super Saiyan 1, 2, 3, 4, fusion, shikai, bankai, hollow masks and all that).

Just ranting here, to people who say anime is kiddy, go watch Death Note or the Higurashi series, and tell me after watching those shows you still think it's kiddy. To people who say anime is boring, a lot of times you might have just watched a poor example of a good anime, so it's not entirely your fault that you think it's boring. To each his own though, I can't say I'm interested with shows like 24, Lost or Heroes.

EDIT: Forgot to put favorite shows!

Favorite shows that are done:
CLANNAD, Gundam 00, Bakemonogatari, Higurashi series, Lucky Star
Favorite shows that are currently airing:
To Aru Kagaku no Railgun, Kimi ni Todoke, Kobato.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 12, 2009)

definitely. like i had read in one of the post in this thread, most recent animes are kinda shallow in story. most of the anime today just recycles the story of old animes. i love gundam mobile suits anime. really old but the story is really constructed very well.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2009)

I watch some here and there.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya. I don't watch a lot of anime. Primarily Naruto: Shippuden, One Piece and Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not really watching a lot of anime anymore
When I was younger I watched Dragonball Z sometimes (and Pokémon like many other people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

The most recent thing I've seen is an episode of Bleach (I think)


----------



## Satangel (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm watching Beyblade again, and gonna restart Death Note soon.

In the past I watched Pokemon, Digimon, Beyblade, Dragonball Z, Medabots and probably some other things too.


----------



## Krisboo (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah. My Favorite Ones  are : One Piece ( i'm on episode 253) and Bleach.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 13, 2009)

i love my anime


----------



## soulfire (Dec 13, 2009)

of course

ONE PIECE


----------



## outgum (Dec 14, 2009)

i still watch Dragonball z


----------



## luke_c (Dec 14, 2009)

How can people still be watching Dragonball Z if it finished over 10 years ago... Unless they mean Kai..


----------



## Cermage (Dec 14, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> How can people still be watching Dragonball Z if it finished over 10 years ago... Unless they mean Kai..


whats wrong with rewatching your favourite series?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 14, 2009)

If you said Naruto or Bleach you haven't demonstrated you truly give a damn about anime.

You can't seem to get away from Naruto or Bleach. It's really just the current wanna be contender for what Dragonball and Sailormoon were. Mainstream mass marketed anime.

Prove to me you actually LIKE anime before mentioning you watch it.

I'm waiting for the last ep of Kampfer currently.

Clannad is my more recent favourite series.

Watched Kodomo no Jikan and thought even though some of it is good for making you go WTF, it actually had a story, unlike KissXsis which I can't really recommend.

Bakemonagatori is interesting, but man the on screen text comments at the start of a show are there for so little it's hard to read them all.

And yes people, if you only watch anime on YouTube or via routine TV, you ain't watching anime that counts for much.

Real anime fans download fan subs and have watched the stuff long before your local TV station will even know it exists (unless you live in Japan).


----------



## Veho (Dec 14, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the last ep of Kampfer currently.



What's the last one you watched? 



Spoiler



Ep. 11 was the last "real" episode, the season finale. Ep 12 will be a Christmas special, and that's it until next season (if they make one). 


I like Kämpfer. It's campy trashy fun


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 14, 2009)

Animes are stupid, some are good, but most are overrated.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's so unoriginal, it's like an concept ripoff of Sister Princess Repure, but it may not be as epic since it lacks a young girl with an angel's voice.  Also if an anime has a Christmas Special, it will most likely not have another season.


----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> That's so unoriginal, it's like an concept ripoff of Sister Princess Repure


It's a parody of the magical girl and harem genre, so it's a "concept ripoff" of any "magical girl" and "harem" anime _ever_.


----------



## shadowdragon23 (Dec 16, 2009)

I like shonen manga and anime like Naruto and Bleach.
The dramaseries the Japanese watch in anime is just to scary for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .


----------



## lailbr (Dec 16, 2009)

Uhm..... if u want i say i a Otaku(Anime Maniac) =P
I saw more then 100 animes for now >.<
and............................................
The Max episodes i saw on one day was 50 BD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. At first, Kämpfer was lulz, but it became annoying later on...

The best anime I've ever seen are Bakemonogatari (still airing) and Soul Eater.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 16, 2009)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Animes are stupid, some are good, but most are overrated.



Anime shows are like games, they fall into traps of being yet more of the same like everything else.

It always comes down to 'do you like the type of show?' mostly.

For instance, shooters and rpg games rarely offer anything fundamentally unique, but people like em, so they just keep on making them.

It's rare when an example in a genre actually stands out. You either like the genre, or ya don't.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 16, 2009)

No, I don't watch anime.  I used to a few years ago, but I'd rather play video games, watch something that's actually entertaining, or go outside/somewhere.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 17, 2009)

does hentai count?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 18, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> does hentai count?



Depends are you looking at hentai anime or just looking at the images online, on a PC game, or in an artbook.  If you are watching actual hentai anime then yes.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

HUNTER X HUNTER


----------



## jari111 (Mar 16, 2010)

im I have nothing to do DBZ or naruto


----------



## Kaiyos (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL not really anymore....used to watch Dragon Ball Z back when i was a kid....and watched like a TINY bit of Naruto but that's pretty much it


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I usually start and finish a series within a day depending on how long it is.


----------



## xangelinax (Mar 21, 2010)

I watched DBZ when I was a kid, who hasnt?, also kimi ni todoke, wallflower and some others that I can think of. Is anyone waiting for Aki sora to become a anime? I read the manga but not sure of the anime.


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 3, 2010)

I watch one piece and slamdunk.
Just started Hayate the combat butler xD its hilarius


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes. I used to watch dragon balll z, code geass, bleach, ghost shell, death note, ect.


----------



## Sumea (Apr 3, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> 67birdman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I beg to differ. There is same type of anime shows yes, but same could be argued on TV shows. And in reality, TV shows are way more varied than 

My (mostly pile of shame) anime list of series I am currently watching hold series like Canaan, Fate/Stay Night, Full metal alchemist: Brotherhood, Hayate combat butler, Higurashi no naku ni, Ouran high school host club and Sayonora zetsubo sensei.

At moment, THREE have fighting (as in combat, not counting higurashi, that does the murder kinda one way end) - but none of them Resemble much each other (it's like saying metal arm, sword and gun is same thing) - and the story line is completely different. You could argue that this was the FPS genre and those have different story lines too but seriously "Having a combat" is too general way to group something.

Ouran high school host club, Sayonora Zetsubo sensei and Hayate fall into Comedy. Sure it is more of anime world type of comedy, but i would not give them a Game type of group, those series aside from being funny again have nothing resembling in them. All three are from characters to (random) story line completely different.


And then there is drama (shit - some would say, I LIKE IT so FUCK YOU more than me!) anime like Clannad (my ultimate favorite) and Welcome to the NHK what both have their upbeat and comedic parts, are really serious and even sad at times - and again, that is most GENERIC thing you can say what is connecting in these two - again whole premise of both series is still COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.



Western Cartoons (now, the live TV form) as I have observed have very few serious inputs - there are really great ones with great story, I am not to say that, but as you can count things like Ren and Stimpy and other... STUFF like that it really gets to it.

and if you are to talk about generic, word "Superhero!" (as ironically my signature reads even) comes to mind: Anyone gone as far as even to count every american comic character that has some (very unique, I give them that) costume, some unique power, then some more generic power (Let's say that you can also then take all that can fly and put them one category)  and some baddies they beat. 

Ok, I can see that same (kinda) would been applied to fighting anime but as I said, there is other types of anime, as western comics tend to have from very little to none of those more serious story types. TV has that as acted but the stories anime series tell is very unique because of that.

also disclaimer: I do love spider man and Batman - Just saying that there is bunch of superhero comics... TOO much even.



Also short answer:
YES, i watch anime.


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 3, 2010)

No, I dont ever wanna turn into an Anime-Freak, who has nothing but Anime and Japan in their mind, then starting to act like Anime characters in real-life.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 3, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> No, I dont ever wanna turn into an Anime-Freak, who has nothing but Anime and Japan in their mind, then starting to act like Anime characters in real-life.


I watch anime but I'm not like that. At all.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 3, 2010)

I watch alot of anime, but all kinds off, i don't have a fav. to say,, just there's a bunch of crap and a bunch of good ones.

I just download a lot of stuff i never heard of, watch the 5 first episodes and then see if i watch more or drop it


----------



## Sumea (Apr 3, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> No, I dont ever wanna turn into an Anime-Freak, who has nothing but Anime and Japan in their mind, then starting to act like Anime characters in real-life.



That's like saying that watching House M.D. makes you a dick and cut people open just from whim.

I.E. You need a better brain.

Unless you are grouped with 13 year old narutards who do not know better (and frankly also have no brain capacity needed to know better mostly)

If you think that way of yourself you either need to really question your own intelligence much or something else is bad in your head.


There are people like that, even I despise many of them, but it needs a stupid person more than a anime series to make them like that.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 5, 2010)

Nah I don't watch it. I don't really like it..


----------



## Porobu (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't really watch anime much anymore, but k-on maybe w/ the second season coming out


----------



## House Spider (Apr 11, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes. I love anime!


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

+1


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Apr 17, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> No, I dont ever wanna turn into an Anime-Freak, who has nothing but Anime and Japan in their mind, then starting to act like Anime characters in real-life.


Agree.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Njrg NINOMIYA-KUN!!!



?_?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes. i watch anime. You can tell by my pic


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate anime! Unless someone can find me one anime were the people look straight and not gay. (Not the homosexual kind of gay, the :3 and O.O faces, that make kind of gay) They all have weird faces, the guys look like girls and everyone is crying and has huge eyes. Not a fan.


----------



## Verttech4 (Apr 17, 2010)

I watch anime and I do enjoy it but I am not obsessed over it to the point that I would dress like a character... -.-


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> They all have weird faces, the guys look like girls and everyone is crying and has huge eyes. Not a fan.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

WOAH!!!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Yes. i watch anime. You can tell by my pic


You mean Gaynime? AMIRITE?


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup. Too much for my own good, probably.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Apr 20, 2010)

Do you Even have to ask Almost Evreyone watches Anime!


----------

